# Australian shepherd breeders in NC or VA



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Does anyone know of a reputable Australian shepherd or miniature Australian shepherd breeder in NC or VA? 

I am looking for an aussie pup to help exercise our market as well as be a pet. It would be inside/outside with tons of love and care. I do have a.six year old brother so I prefer a puppy that has been socialized and a breeder that will let him pet and interact with puppies before we pick one. 

I'm willing to travel for the right one. 

Thanks, 
Danielle


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Is ohio to far? If not look up wiggle butt aussies.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Oakviewfarm said:


> 2 females black tri pups left, 3 months old. Blount County TN.
> Email oakviewfarm at comcast.net or call 865 two-zero-six 5777


This was posted on another thread last month. Not sure if they are still available or if it is too far for you. But might be worth a shot.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

They are both a little farther than I want to go. I really don't want to have one shipped. I prefer to see the whole litter and pick the best personality.


----------

